# tamiya txt1



## 91lxcoupe (Aug 7, 2012)

hey guys im just getting back into the R/C world after being out of it for many years. i have a txt1 that i want to convert to a single brushless motor with a good speed controller. ive already stripped all the old school crap out of it and im planning to run dual 4 cell lipo batteries. i know this is an old truck and old technology but im determined to have fun with it. any suggestions would be great


----------



## radiodriver77 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,
welcome back to RCing I have a txt1 that I have upgraded with brushless. I installed an inexpensive 13.5 motor and esc combo. With a two cell LiPo this thing screams. I'm afraid if you put a dual four cell it's going to be uncontrollable. Not only that but your next will be where can I find parts to fix my txt1.

Just my opinion........good luck


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey 91LX,

I sent you a PM. Email me. Radio driver is totally right. The TXT can't handle 4S Lipo. That would be a bad idea, and it's nearly impossible to buy parts. So you'd end up with a broken TXT on the shelf.

I'm currently running a TXT with the following mods:
1. Vertical shocks
2. 4WS
3. Dual Traxxas 23T Titan Motors
4. EVX-2 ESC
5. Dual 8.4V 7-Cell Packs

It doesn't sound impressive, but it moves out really well for a big truck. The vertical shocks help the body roll too.

I'd start with something like this so you don't get in over your head.

Oh, and build the gearbox / diffs / axles like you would for a truck - use bearing grease for a car. I've put over a year on the truck without rebuilding anything and I don't have any gear issues yet.

(But I don't pop wheelys and drive like a jackass either).

ENJOY!


----------



## 454chad (Jun 14, 2011)

hello, im a txt1 guy and i run a emaxx 2 speed in one of my truck's and i just put a summit tran's in the other txt1 anyway just running the emaxx tran's make's it twice as fast with brushed motor's here is a pic of the one with the emaxx tran's and it make's it brushless ready!!Lol


----------



## 91lxcoupe (Aug 7, 2012)

thats a serious machine. i dumped the txt because i realized once they broke it was impossible to get parts for. i didnt realize you could put an emaxx drive line in it. now im kicking myself in the ass as i sit here trying to figure out which monster truck i want to build:freak:


----------



## 454chad (Jun 14, 2011)

91lxcoupe said:


> thats a serious machine. i dumped the txt because i realized once they broke it was impossible to get parts for. i didnt realize you could put an emaxx drive line in it. now im kicking myself in the ass as i sit here trying to figure out which monster truck i want to build:freak:


go with a clodbuster then there is lot's of part's for them


----------



## radiodriver77 (Nov 30, 2010)

Clods are a good way to go. I have both Clods and TXTs, my current build is a TXC. I basically using a the TXT chassis and links with Cod drive train. It not as expensive as the Clod custom chassis that are out there. The craze out there now are rock crawlers. They like to use the TXT axle and build from there. I have picked a nice chassis for under $50 on Flea Bay. Custom Clod using mostly all Tamiya parts.


----------

